# Going to SFAS



## flawless95 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, I'm pretty sure I can't say when I'm going due to opsec but it's true. I was originally looking into 160th SOAR but that didn't go through. So today my wife and I went to the briefing and she loved it probably more than myself, so I signed the volunteer statement and got the date I'll be going. I'm going to be doing PT with the SF recruiters on post until I go. I'm hoping to become an 18D. I would really appreciate any advice that would help me get through selection. Thank you all in advance and definitely looking forward to becoming a Green Beret.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 3, 2009)

Good skill and I am sure there are some on here that can assist you.

F.M.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 3, 2009)

Have you bought this book?

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5913


----------



## x SF med (Nov 3, 2009)

*IF* you make it you will be a Special Forces soldier, you will earn the right to wear a Green Beret. 

BTW, the beret is the silliest most unworkable idea for headgear ever invented - it doesn't keep sun out of your eyes, doesn't cover your ears, is hot in the summer, cold in the winter, and stinks like hell when it gets wet... I earned mine, so I can dis it all I want.

My advice to you for prep - Want it. Want it more than anything. Never quit. Don't second guess yourself. Follow directions to the tee, but improvise when you need to. Give 125%, and then realize you need to give more. Besides that, it's easy.


----------



## flawless95 (Nov 3, 2009)

Believe me when I say that I want it and I'm definitely not a quitter.

And it's funny you say that about berets because there was an article about that in the Army Times and there's a lot of people that feel the same way...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 3, 2009)

Remember there is a high non-select rate at SFAS - even for highly qualified individuals, and a high failure rate in The Q Course - higher for 18D than any other.  They don't call 18D the 18B prep course for nothing.  I speak from experience - I was 18B and reclassed into 18D after Team time.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 4, 2009)

flawless95 said:


> Believe me when I say that I want it and I'm definitely not a quitter.
> 
> And it's funny you say that about berets because there was an article about that in the Army Times and there's a lot of people that feel the same way...



Yes, what x-SF med said is all true about the beret; however, I'm willing to bet the majority of people "feeling the same way," in the Army times are the ones wearing the Black beret from the 'Big Army.'

I don't think you will hear Paratrooper's wanting to give up their Maroon Beret, Special Forces their Green Beret nor Ranger's their Tan Beret. They had to earn theirs.

A good solution IMO, would be to give the Rangers back their Black Beret and the big Army cnunt caps and fatigue hats.

Leave the Beret wearing for Special Operations soldiers to wear with class A's!


----------



## dknob (Nov 4, 2009)

Ew... we dont want the black beret back, its been stained with the sweat of complete douchebags (Im not saying conventional Army are douchebags, not at all. But those certain people in the big army that you know damnwell who im talkin gabout). Plus, tan is sexy.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2009)

My comment about the beret was half in jest.  I am proud as hell to wear my beret, and feel it is an earned right to wear it.  But it is part of the uniform, and I am proud to have earned the right to wear the uniform first.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't quit, take care of your feet, be prepared to walk a long way with a heavy thing on your back, and take care of your feet. Good luck


----------



## car (Nov 4, 2009)

Let's keep this on topic - and the topic isn't smelly, wet, wool rags, or your opinions thereof.

The kid made an uneducated staement. The Troll corrected him. 'Nuff said about berets.

Back to Topic.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I went last summer.  Have a tough mind, a strong heart, and a committment to give everything it takes.  Take care of your feet and they will take care of you.  Drink water aplenty, don't be afraid to get fixed up by the medics in order to continue the selection and carry your weight (and then some) during team exercises.  Good luck!


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not a veteran of the SF Regt, but I wish you well and we are hoping for your success in SFAS and hopefully the SFQC. 

Good luck and don't quit !!!

Sincerely,
Duece


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh, a few more things to remember - 
You are constantly being evaluated - remember that but don't let it rule you or make you think twice.
The only easy day was yesterday.
If it rains you just don't have to refill your canteens as often.
Dry socks are good.
If it's on the packing list anywhere, it's there for a reason.
Common sense will go a long way, but it shouldn't get in the way of the instructions you recieve from the cadre.
You will be tired. You will be hungry. You will be hot/cold. You will be miserable. Tough luck.


----------



## Tyrant (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Luck. Odds are, you wont make it.


----------



## dknob (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL ^


----------



## flawless95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I really appreciate the advice from everyone. I'm going to start PT with the SF recruiters on post this coming week all the way until I depart to selection. I didn't mean to make a big deal out of the beret issue, I just meant to say that I'm going to give everything I can and hopefully earn my green beret. I apologize if I offended anyone by saying that.


----------



## car (Nov 5, 2009)

flawless95 said:


> I apologize if I offended anyone by saying that.



You didn't offend anyone, little brother.

Just keep your head down, and keep pushing forward! We're gonna want progress reports, as you work your way down the trail.......


----------



## demo18c (Nov 5, 2009)

Ruck,run throw in some crossfit and make sure you are in good health before you go. Also you have to motivate yourself and during team week your team.


----------



## flawless95 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm excited because I start doing PT with the SF recruiters on Monday. I have high expectations, because the PT we do at my current unit is a joke. That's why I'm starting to prepare now, even though I don't leave for SFAS for a couple of months.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep, start early, train often. 

Listen to those who know.  Read, ask questions, and gain as much as you can.  Ears open, mouth shut, etc.


----------



## moobob (Nov 7, 2009)

PT in your unit lasts no more than an hour, 1.5 hours at most, but I doubt that.

That leaves 22.5 more hours in your day to find time to PT. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## flawless95 (Nov 7, 2009)

I definitely agree moobob. There are some pull-up bars by our motorpool and at least once an hour I go do some. And I pretty much run everywhere I go. I try to do as much as I can whenever I get a chance. I need to start ruck marching though, I haven't done that in a while.

Does anyone know where I can find GOOD crossfit workouts? I've seen some online and I've done them and they really aren't that challenging.


----------



## ComingBack (Nov 7, 2009)

crossfit.com has the workout of the day everyday!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 7, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> I went last summer.  Have a tough mind, a strong heart, and a committment to give everything it takes.  Take care of your feet and they will take care of you.  Drink water aplenty, don't be afraid to get fixed up by the medics in order to continue the selection and carry your weight (and then some) during team exercises.  Good luck!



Best quote on the thread...

I have mucho *SFODA* time in a CIF.

1. Have a tough mind

2. Have a strong heart

3. Have a committment to give everything [you have] it takes

I'll say it again. Your career in SF started the day you signed the line. 

When you get on the truck to go through SFAS, erase everything from your mind except getting selected. Not girlfriends, not wives, not mothers should enter your mind for the duration. Stencil 'Special Forces' on your forehead and forget about the 'real world'. For the duration the real world does not exist. Some here will disagree and that's OK.....but for a BTDT who did the training, got selected, spent a great career in SF, and worked at SFAS for 3 years, this was my method.

You will have many standing next to you in the formations everyday. You will wake up one day as roster # 300 and roster # 341 is standing next to you. You will ask yourself...'WTF happened to the 40 guys between me and you 341'?? Don't fucking sweat it. Go look in the mirror and remember the stencil on your forehead.

:2c:


----------



## dknob (Nov 8, 2009)

And sew the Class A Long tab inside your cap. It helps to be reminded of where you are and what you are doing. Its possible you might forget.


----------



## gnorious (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find GOOD crossfit workouts? I've seen some online and I've done them and they really aren't that challenging.[/QUOTE]




Checkout www.sealfit.com, it's a more intense version of crossfit that incorporates aspects of military style workouts, as well as crossfit. It has a progression system to it so your just not jumping right into a WOD. I've been doing it for awhile now and everywork out beats the hell out of you, but it works.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 8, 2009)

militaryathlete.com...

Email Rob Shaul and ask for his SFAS prep workout.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Nov 8, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> militaryathlete.com...
> 
> Email Rob Shaul and ask for his SFAS prep workout.




I was thinking the same thing. I would take care of your feet, don't over train, and get your shoulders, legs, back and mainly your feet used to carrying that green tick on your back. Another thing everyone talks about being physically prepared, but you should go into SFAS Mentally prepared with a clear head and optimistic. Do what you are supposed to do while you are there and you will do fine.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 8, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I would take care of your feet, don't over train, and get your shoulders, legs, back and mainly your feet used to carrying that green tick on your back. Another thing everyone talks about being physically prepared, but you should go into SFAS Mentally prepared with a clear head and optimistic. Do what you are supposed to do while you are there and you will do fine.



Double thumbs up!

Run in your boots without socks for a few days a week. When you get through running, clean them with ispropyl acohol.

Your feet will appreciate you when you get selected. Plan on 'running'...[ie...Airborne shuffle] with 50-55 lbs on your back everyday while you are in SFAS.

On the land nav moves, run downhill, walk uphill....every chance you get. You will make up time 'shuffling' and be ahead of your peers who walk the entire MO's....be a 'firestarter'.

Keep your *MOUTH SHUT *and your eyes open during team events. The cadre are listening to everything you say and *ARE* taking notes.

*Be a good Chief when called upon *and *be a good Indian *when you are not in a leadership position.



:2c:


----------



## flawless95 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey ya'll. I've been doing PT with the SF recruiters on post for about a week now and I'm feeling it already. LOL. I'm just glad that I've been able to start training this early before going to SFAS. I just don't know how I'm going to do during the holidays with my grandma's cooking. LOL. I'm excited to do Land Nav training next week though.


----------



## JJ sloan (Nov 17, 2009)

If your Grandma tries to stuff you full of bullshit food tell her to pack sand!!  You have a mission in front of you that begins now, show some intestinal fortitude and eat right.  That being said, I would agree with earlier posts that mentioned not overtraining.  Be careful not to jack yourself up before you even get there.  Get plenty of rest so your body can heal.
Good on you for stepping up... we need good dudes.  Best of luck brother.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 17, 2009)

Best wishes to you. Let us know of your progress whenever you get the chance!


----------



## flawless95 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey guys. So after doing PT with the SF recruiters for about 2 weeks, my 1sgt forbade me from doing PT with them. She says that she needs 100% personnel present every morning. I guess that's more important to her than my success at SFAS. But I'm not giving up though. That just means I must find more time to run, ruck and hit the gym.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 17, 2009)

Be careful with your chain of command. One of my best buddies got in a bit of trouble for going to take the PT test, even though he had already told his CoC that he was going to go. They did everything they could to keep him from going. Drive on no matter what though


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Like the pamphlet says, you can't expect your unit to allow you that time.  Sad, but true.  Commit to training on your own time and getting the most you can out of your unit PT.  Good luck and stay with it!


----------



## vsquared (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I am a Marine and I know I am not in my neighborhood but we don't have nearly as many retired or active duty SOF guys on our side of the house. I just read the post above about running in your boots with your socks off and then soaking your feet in alcohol. That is sweet, I am going to try that. How long should I do it? Like a week before I go to our MARSOC A&S or should I start now? I am about 4 months away from going (I have two, two month training ops in between here and there). Thanks guys for any help you can give me. We all end up shooting at the same bad guys anyway :)


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 26, 2009)

vsquared said:


> Hey guys, I am a Marine and I know I am not in my neighborhood but we don't have nearly as many retired or active duty SOF guys on our side of the house. I just read the post above about running in your boots with your socks off and then soaking your feet in alcohol. That is sweet, I am going to try that. How long should I do it? Like a week before I go to our MARSOC A&S or should I start now? I am about 4 months away from going (I have two, two month training ops in between here and there). Thanks guys for any help you can give me. We all end up shooting at the same bad guys anyway :)


 
I never did that particular technique, I would walk around barefoot everywhere I went, built up some good calluses that way. Another thing I did that probably wasn't healthy but made it so I didn't get blisters is antiperspirant. I sprayed that shit on my feet everynight before I went to bed for like two or three months and My feet just stopped sweating. Hence no blisters.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 26, 2009)

Never heard of the alcohol technique...

The only technique I used was rucking, good selection of socks, and well broken in boots....


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like that would burn like a bitch.  Let me know how that turns out lol..


----------



## flawless95 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted up on my progress cause the internet has been down at my house for a while. But now it's back, so here we go. I only have about 3 weeks left before going to SFAS. I'm starting to get really excited and I feel much stronger and faster than I did 2 months ago. I'm not going to lie, I'm struggling a little with the pull-ups because i find myself kicking myself up to get number 6 but I'm working hard on it. My unit has gotten off of my back since i showed them the flight itinerary last week, and they actually understand that I'm going now. I heard about that documentary "2 weeks in hell" on the discovery channel, and I'm so gonna be glued to my tv this sunday. I just can't find myself not talking about SFAS or SF with anyone. I'm SO looking forward to going and giving it my all. 

Well sorry if I've just been rambling on and on. I'm just really excited and this is something that I've been longing for for a very long time. Thank you all for your time and support and I'll give you all a heads up right before I take off and definitely when i return with the results.


----------



## demo18c (Dec 24, 2009)

See you there ;)


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2009)

demo18c said:


> See you there ;)


 
And THIS Ladies (Laidies) and Gentlemen is why you don't fuck around on the Internet. You never know who will be reading your posts.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 24, 2009)

flawless95 said:


> ...I'm struggling a little with the pull-ups because i find myself kicking myself up to get number 6...



You are 3 weeks out from reporting to SFAS and you are having trouble with 6 chin-ups.  You have got to be fucking joking...  



> ...but I'm working hard on it...



Hard huh...  If you were working hard on it you would be well over where you are... 

I am sick and tired of guys just trying to fucking squeeze by the standard...  Its a fucking good thing I am not working at SFAS...

Yes, I am an asshole.


----------



## dknob (Dec 24, 2009)

how many SFAS classes a year?


----------



## demo18c (Dec 25, 2009)

One every month except for a couple of months in the summer...


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 26, 2009)

demo18c said:


> One every month except for a couple of months in the summer...


 
Are they not doing July classes anymore? I must have went through the last hard class..


----------



## demo18c (Dec 26, 2009)

I have to check my schedule to see what months...


----------



## DeepBlack18x (Dec 28, 2009)

flawless95 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm struggling a little with the pull-ups because i find myself kicking myself up to get number 6 but I'm working hard on it. My unit has gotten off of my back since i showed them the flight itinerary last week, and they actually understand that I'm going now.


Man that is no good, I am 2 and a half months out of OSUT and I can 12 with no trouble at all. I am not sure what the requirement is but 6 is probably the absolute minimum and you can't even get that out. Not to get you down or anything, but you should do as many weighted pullups as humanly possible in the next week or so maybe you will get to 8 or 10 with some luck.

DB


----------



## 18C4V (Dec 28, 2009)

demo18c said:


> I have to check my schedule to see what months...



Hey Ninja, you working at SFAS now?


----------



## AWP (Dec 29, 2009)

DeepBlack18x said:


> Man that is no good, I am 2 and a half months out of OSUT and I can 12 with no trouble at all. I am not sure what the requirement is but 6 is probably the absolute minimum and you can't even get that out. Not to get you down or anything, but you should do as many weighted pullups as humanly possible in the next week or so maybe you will get to 8 or 10 with some luck.
> 
> DB


 
While you may well be right, I would caution you against critiquing others who are in the same "not been to SFAS yet" boat as you.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 29, 2009)

DeepBlack18X said:
			
		

> ...I am 2 and a half months out of OSUT...





			
				DeepBlack18X from him Intro said:
			
		

> ...I am smarter now ...   ...I'll be sure to stay in my lane.



DB:  You have been counseled previously about not giving out advice until you have done a bit more than sign an 18X contract...  

Not a great start here...

Crip


----------



## dknob (Dec 29, 2009)

what percentage of these 18x kiddies actually make it through SFAS and later Q course?


----------



## DeepBlack18x (Dec 29, 2009)

Roger...I figured since his issue was one on the pt side I could inform him on what helped my pull ups. I will behave from now on.

DB

I was told by an 18x rep in USAREC it was right around 22%. I was also told by the same rep that many drop the option before OSUT is out (something like 24%) due to the shock factor of the reality that lies ahead or they simply don't qual physically. I got these numbers back when I was first talking with a recruiter back in August so there mitt be other info around by now. 

DB


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 29, 2009)

A friend I went to school with just passed selection. Any of the instructors please PM me as I would LOVE to make his stay at Bragg a warm and welcome one ;)

EDIT; By school I mean RANGER school. Not high school. Just for the clarity.


----------



## dknob (Dec 29, 2009)

Im in talk with 20th SFG right now. See what my options are for a college puke like me.


----------



## demo18c (Dec 30, 2009)

yups...reported a couple of months ago...


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 30, 2009)

Was he in your class? He's a good good guy and pumped to get out there for the Course.


----------



## 18C4V (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. 

PM sent


----------



## 18C4V (Dec 30, 2009)

dknob said:


> what percentage of these 18x kiddies actually make it through SFAS and later Q course?



Dont' know, but quite a few are getting out and going National Guard. My NG SF company has quite a few who ETSed and my team has one.


----------



## sigma (Apr 9, 2010)

Figured I didn't need my own thread for this, but I'm headed to OSUT this Monday, and upon completion hopping on a bus to Bragg for SFPC1 and Selection... Sometime this fall I'd imagine.  I'd say wish me luck, but that's such a small part of it... so wish me health?  Haha.  I'll be sure to post up my BCT experiences to note the difference between now and '03 when I went last time (Benning again, hooray?).  I look forward to the challenge, and possibly even meeting some of you all in my travels.  Till then, take care and thanks for this awesome forum~


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2010)

sigma said:


> Figured I didn't need my own thread for this, but I'm headed to OSUT this Monday, and upon completion hopping on a bus to Bragg for SFPC1 and Selection... Sometime this fall I'd imagine.  I'd say wish me luck, but that's such a small part of it... so wish me health?  Haha.  I'll be sure to post up my BCT experiences to note the difference between now and '03 when I went last time (Benning again, hooray?).  I look forward to the challenge, and possibly even meeting some of you all in my travels.  Till then, take care and thanks for this awesome forum~


 
You'll need that luck too mate!

Good luck and Good Health!


----------



## metalmom (Apr 11, 2010)

yes-definitely wishing you luck, health and stamina!!!
All the best to ya!


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm curious, what ruck is being used at SFAS now? ALICE or MOLLE?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2010)

ALICE


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> ALICE


 
Danke!


----------



## demo18c (May 6, 2010)

actually the Molle is now used in SFAS and boy does it suck for the candidates if not installed properly...especially on the "sandman"...lol


----------



## SexyBeast (May 6, 2010)

Best of luck man!


----------



## FNULNU (May 6, 2010)

Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## TLDR20 (May 7, 2010)

demo18c said:


> actually the Molle is now used in SFAS and boy does it suck for the candidates if not installed properly...especially on the "sandman"...lol


 
That sucks big ole monkey balls. I think that the Molle is prolly the biggest POS the army has come out with in a long time.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 7, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> That sucks big ole monkey balls. I think that the Molle is prolly the biggest POS the army has come out with in a long time.


 
x2.  After my squad was issued them, they just took up space in the bottom of our lockers.


----------



## Knifehawk (May 9, 2010)

After much research I have decided SF is the way I want to go. Dropping into enemy territory to help local Resistance fighters win their freedom sounds like exactly what I want to do. 

My first thing on my checklist is to buy the "GET SELECTED!" book as listed on the forum. Then I'm going to get me one of those Molle packs,  go out into the wilderness (properly prepared of course), and navigate my way through it. And of course, more and more PT.

I have spoken to my local recruiter, who thinks I'm insane but has no problems getting me that 18x contract. I just wanted to thank everyone for all the great information you have here, it has been invaluable in making my decision, and getting me prepared. Finally, I was hoping a Current or Retired SF Veteran would be willing to be my Mentor, and help getting me prepared for SFAS and (hopefully with some luck and alot of hard work) SFCQ.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 9, 2010)

A little less on the uber gay bravado will help as well, i can give you some advice, pm me after you have searched extensively.


----------



## pardus (May 9, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> A little less on the uber gay bravado will help as well, i can give you some advice, pm me after you have searched extensively.


 
LOL,


----------

